# I just want to say



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you. 

You are all wonderful.

Cheers! S


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And you are too.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hi S! So how are things in stinking hot California?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Stevie, we feel the same about you.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Sniff sniff  :smiles:

Starting to cool off... falling below double digits now with a slight breeze. We are grateful. I like the heat, but 108 is a little extreme 

I know we're not supposed to talk food... but I'm going to break the rules 
I'm doing pasta night now every Tuesday -- so now during Monday night football I'll be up to my elbows in flour! Last week I did: Fresh rosemary fettuccini with a choice of two sauces -- Zin garden tomato with sausage topped with fresh Roccolo, and Chardonnay aioli with shavings of Bianco Sottobosco cheese with truffle. On the side was just crustinni, but I made a sweet pepper relish that they all went gaga over so it stole the show -- all I could do was roll my eyes and laugh.

I'll be on Good Day Sacramento on October 8th doing aphrodisiac cooking. Tina finally talked me into going in front of the camera (always more comfortable putting other people in front and staying on the sidelines).

Cheers!!! S


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool will try to watch you on the 8th!! Congrats!!!


----------

